
How to Work the Room  - rami
http://www.foundread.com/view/how-to-work-the-room
======
kyro
There's a book that has been around for a while about pick up artistry called
'The Game' by Neil Strauss, which basically teaches one the science to picking
up women within minutes.

Part of the science is establishing something called 'social proof.' This is
essentially establishing a presence in a room within minutes to the point
where people are just attracted to you and chase after you to talk to you.

The book has a lot of tips about socializing in general which can be drawn
from it's more specific goal of picking up women. I've noticed that many of
the tips have helped me within my own social circle, when speaking with
professionals, meeting new people, etc. And with... girls :P.

------
weel
"I always try to dress up because of my lower-than-average IQ."

I don't really have much to add to that statement, except that I appreciate
the man's honesty.

------
byrneseyeview
"Mentor someone about youror your companyscore competence.... Dont forget
to get mentored as well."

It's the MBA reinterpretation of swinging!

